# The Wandering Tower: Short Story Blog Continued



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I recently wrote up a contemporary version of Cinderella, as I was inspired by a recent concert I went to featuring Prokofiev's ballet of the fairytale.

I'll put it up when I have the time, and see if you like.


----------

